# A little political humor to lighten things up...



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You know it's disgusting that she would have to face such a crowd, I have always said that you can't judge people based on their actions.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

If something incapacitated the President and Vice President would she be in charge of the government?? Just curious 8)


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

buckseye said:


> If something incapacitated the President and Vice President would she be in charge of the government?? Just curious 8)


I believe that job would go to Speaker of the House.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks I couldn't remember how they did that.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I can't get this picture up and my curiosity is getting the best of me. What file type is it?


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

it's a gif image.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

For those of you who slept through your social science courses (or where educated in the Eastern half of ND or anywhere in MN) here is the order of succession following the Presidents demise!

1-Vice President

2-Speaker of the House

3-President Pro Tempore of the Senate

4-Secretary of State

5-Secretary of Treasury

6-Secretary of Defense

7-Attorney General

8-Secretary of Interior

9-Secretary of Agriculture

10-Secretary of Commerce

11-Secretary of Labor

12-Secretary of Health and Human Services

13-Secretary of Housing and Urban Development

14-Secretary of Transportation

15-Secretary of Energy

16-Secretary of Education


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey you forgot number 17--- Ted Nugent and Buckseye!!! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well,looking at that list and the names that go with it....I sure hope nothing happens to Bush before 2008.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Exactly the point I was trying to make Ken... 

It would be a different world if Ted Nugent or I were president, the first thing I would do is make North 14 exclusive Whitehouse entertainment. :lol:


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Buckseye, I would take that job for a seven figure salary and a full time suite at the WhiteHouse. I might even let you and Uncle Ted sing along once and a while. In between our hunting trips of course. :sniper:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Interesting that some of the most liberal senators are on that committee.

I don't think that grilling she took was aimed at her....it was a place for them to get at Bush.

I noticed both ND senators voted for her.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Interesting that some of the most liberal senators are on that committee.
> 
> I don't think that grilling she took was aimed at her....it was a place for them to get at Bush.
> 
> I noticed both ND senators voted for her.


SWEET!! Ken W!!! :thumb:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

KEN W said:


> Well,looking at that list and the names that go with it....I sure hope nothing happens to Bush before 2008.


I have given that quite a bit of thought, his choice to the positions was a very good move. It seems that the best way to avoid assasination is to put people yet crazier as your successors.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Can you imagine what the Democrats, media, Liberals, Jeese Jackson, Al Sharpton, etc. would of done if the Republicans would of grilled a Black, Female, Democrat nominated to be the first Sec. of State. There would be riots in all major citites led by my Mr. Rainbow coalition himself (Jesse Jackson). I love it how the Republicans constantly get stereotyped as not being for minorities or raciest, and all President Bush has done is have two blacks for his Sec. of State, the second being a female. This is something that the outspoke feminist and minority movement should be proud of. But all they can do is bash Bush. Just shows how big of hipocrits they really are.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Can you imagine what the Democrats, media, Liberals, Jeese Jackson, Al Sharpton, etc. would of done if the Republicans would of grilled a Black, Female, Democrat nominated to be the first Sec. of State.


Man everything deals with race with you people doesn't it? I don't give a damn what the sex or the race of Rice is, she made big mistakes, lied to us, and has no experience to qualify her for this position. She should not be promoted.



> But all they can do is bash Bush. Just shows how big of hipocrits they really are.


You want to know a secret? Even if the entire group of secretaries and advisors to the president are fat balding white males, as long as they do a good job no one will *****. This administration has failed at just about everything it has attempted to at some extent.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

M_T wrote



> I have given that quite a bit of thought, his choice to the positions was a very good move. It seems that the best way to avoid assasination is to put people yet crazier as your successors


.

That was my first thought... what better assassination insurance could you get??? 8)


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT wrote:


> You want to know a secret? Even if the entire group of secretaries and advisors to the president are fat balding white males, as long as they do a good job no one will b#tch. This administration has failed at just about everything it has attempted to at some extent.


MT wrote:


> Man everything deals with race with you people doesn't it?


Now explain to me how it is *we *always bring up race. You said as long as the secretaries and advisors to the president are fat balding white males everything is ok. Bush wants a black female and your complaining. The pot calling the kettle black maybe?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Now explain to me how it is we always bring up race. You said as long as the secretaries and advisors to the president are fat balding white males everything is ok. Bush wants a black female and your complaining. The pot calling the kettle black maybe?


I just stated that the race has no meaning to me. I am not complaining because of what she is, nor would I complain if she wasn't. The woman made very poor decisions and lied to us on several occasions. It is nice if we can get a variety of races in to the government because it helps to work in different opinions of the people, unfortunately when they all have identical ideals and thoughts, it does little good. I would take an administration of all white males which made good and logical decisions over this administration with every color of the rainbow in it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That wasn't the point to the post. The point was the two quotes. You bring up race, then say race is everything to you guys isn't it. My intent was to show the hypocrisy of you statement. Are you old enough yet to have noticed that those who are guilty often accuse others?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> That wasn't the point to the post. The point was the two quotes. You bring up race, then say race is everything to you guys isn't it. My intent was to show the hypocrisy of you statement. Are you old enough yet to have noticed that those who are guilty often accuse others?


I made two statements saying that race is not the defining factor in whether people are worthy of the position they hold or the job that they do. Somehow these are controversial statements in your mind.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

MT,

Do you realize......

You are the court jester here? :rollin: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

farmerj said:


> MT,
> 
> Do you realize......
> 
> You are the court jester here? :rollin: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


And parchance the soothsayer too.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT

Your a legend in your own mind.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> MT
> 
> Your a legend in your own mind.


Because I am one of the few willing to voice an opposing opinion?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

No, because you think your the alwase right and we poor stupid ******** are alwase wrong. :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

mr.trooper said:


> No, because you think your the alwase right and we poor stupid ******** are alwase wrong. :beer:


Hey I don't think all that, I know most of you are middle class ******** :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You may have a smiley face on you post, but we all realize that is what you do think of us.

You may say race means nothing to you , but if that was true you would not often be the first to bring it into the equation. We sometimes bring it into the equation simply to point out the hypocrisy of those who loudly tout their support of the poor, the downtrodden, the minorities etc. The fact is most of these self proclaimed champions of equality look down on these people as less worthy, less intelligent, lower or *middle class ********. *


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Hey I don't think all that, I know most of you are middle class ******** :lol:


M_T you forgot, don't you mean "white" middle class ********? If you are going to insult this group at least get it right.

:sniper:

huntin1


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> You may have a smiley face on you post, but we all realize that is what you do think of us.
> 
> You may say race means nothing to you , but if that was true you would not often be the first to bring it into the equation. We sometimes bring it into the equation simply to point out the hypocrisy of those who loudly tout their support of the poor, the downtrodden, the minorities etc. The fact is most of these self proclaimed champions of equality look down on these people as less worthy, less intelligent, lower or *middle class ********. *


You are correct, I do think the lions share of you ignorant. Possibly by choice or by a failing education system but ignorant nevertheless. When exactly do I bring race into an argument unless I see a group being picked on for who they are? What you are saying would be like chastising someone who said they put no true value on money for stopping someone from stealing a woman's purse. Though some of the liberals may look down on other groups, they do not take action on their thoughts as the conservatives are known for doing.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

MT

It must be great to be so gifted as you. Let's see, Bush won the popular vote (still a thorn in your side). So I guess in your eyes the majority of the people in this country are ignorant. Am I correct so far? Looking at your posts I question the education system you attended. Let me guess, you're a Political Science Major.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Longshot said:


> MT
> 
> It must be great to be so gifted as you. Let's see, Bush won the popular vote (still a thorn in your side). So I guess in your eyes the majority of the people in this country are ignorant. Am I correct so far? Looking at your posts I question the education system you attended. Let me guess, you're a Political Science Major.


I don't think all of the people who voted for Bush are ignorant, just somwhat weak minded. The republican media's talking points really began to catch on after a few months and I think it changed many peoples minds.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Longshot said:
> 
> 
> > MT
> ...


Ah yes! The right wing media turned the voters into "weak minded" zombies programed to vote for Bush. I love it MT! Where do you get your material? Truly, I do like your posts... they entertain me immensely. You might have a better argument maintaining that people have actually gotten wiser over the past 10 years or so by not relying on the likes of the left-leaning television networks to form their opinions of political candidates. :lol:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

jamartinmg2 said:


> Militant_Tiger said:
> 
> 
> > Longshot said:
> ...


No one said that it turned them into babbling idiots, I simply feel that the majority of Americans just don't care enough to go to multiple or uncommon sources to gain their information, and with the republican media repeating the same thing dozens of times within a show or sometimes even just an hour they became to believe it was true.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> You are correct, I do think the lions share of you ignorant. Possibly by choice or by a failing education system but ignorant nevertheless.


Yes, I guess I'm ignorant M_T, I have a degree (with honors) in Criminal Justice and Business Administration, from a private, *liberal* arts college. I am ignorant because I paid so much money to sit and listen to a bunch of *liberal* professors who tried to inject their *liberal* agenda into everything they taught. Our education system is failing, in part to the overwhelming influence of *liberal* teachers who present a onesided, biased *liberal* viewpoint in everything they teach. Perhaps this is why you are the way you are.

You may call me ignorant M_T, but remember that this is most definately a case of the pot calling the kettle black.

huntin1


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

mt :box: huntin


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

All I can say is that anyone who thinks the media is republican is not in touch with reality. I suppose Dan Blather was trying to help Bush, and that is why he lost his credibility. Does anyone think CNN and it's poor owner Ted Turner are republican?

Hunt1 I went to college in the 1960's, and even here in North Dakota the schools were liberal. The Farmers Union was strong in my small (population 350) hometown, and they were also very liberal. However my hometown and NDSU evidently did not reflect the whole of North Dakota.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Yes, I guess I'm ignorant M_T, I have a degree (with honors) in Criminal Justice and Business Administration, from a private, liberal arts college. I am ignorant because I paid so much money to sit and listen to a bunch of liberal professors who tried to inject their liberal agenda into everything they taught. Our education system is failing, in part to the overwhelming influence of liberal teachers who present a onesided, biased liberal viewpoint in everything they teach. Perhaps this is why you are the way you are.
> 
> You may call me ignorant M_T, but remember that this is most definately a case of the pot calling the kettle black.


Hey the president himself is a conservative (a staunch one at that) and he went to Yale. Simply because you know a lot about said subjects does not mean you are not ignorant towards matters of politics. I agree that some teachers push the liberal thing too far. Hell just two days ago an English teacher of mine produced constant running rip on the conservatives, telling me that Bush gave Haliburton a deal in Iraq. I stated that Clinton did the same, so it couldn't be held against them and she began to tear into me, even though I supported her side in reality. This is hardly why the education system is failing though, and if it was true that all or even most teachers were liberal country wide, and they all pushed the liberal agenda there would not be nearly as many Bush votes in 2004. The education system is failing because of underfunding, and poor management of funds. The conservatives however do not see the value in investing in education as a top priority, maybe not a priority at all and it is one of the reasons why I consider them ignorant.



> All I can say is that anyone who thinks the media is republican is not in touch with reality.


Because "Liberal Media" was said a lot? Man you sure do put a lot of value on those talking points.



> I suppose Dan Blather was trying to help Bush, and that is why he lost his credibility. Does anyone think CNN and it's poor owner Ted Turner are republican?


Congratulations, you have found one case of a reporter being liberal, and one case of an owner being liberal. Would you kindly now point out all of the other owners which are conservative?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No, I'm not doing your job for you. You tell me which ones are conservative. I gave you examples of the most blatantly biased. I could name nearly any anchor man from the mainstream media as biased liberal and be correct 95% of the time.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> No, I'm not doing your job for you. You tell me which ones are conservative. I gave you examples of the most blatantly biased. I could name nearly any anchor man from the mainstream media as biased liberal and be correct 95% of the time.


Why don't we test that? Name 20 randomly (really randomly) and we will see just how right you are.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No, your passing the buck again I want to know who the conservatives are. Like I said I am not doing your job. As for names, I don't even remember who my favorite movie stars are. But if you can name the conservatives, I will watch TV and get the names. How about Colmes (spelling?) oh Peter Jennings and Tom Brokaw . Now, lets hear who you think is conservative.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Here is a nice article I found

http://www.wnd.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=42178

Here is another, of less importance but it supports one of my statements. If the media was really liberal, do you think half of the country would have thought Saddam was tied to 9/11?

As to the names, how about Coulter, O'Riley, Drudge, Limbaugh and Savage?

As to staunch conservative media owners, try Murdoch.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya, a person didn't hear much about those guys until the last couple of years. You do make a point, we finally do have some conservatives. I have to stop thinking in the past. Not that long ago there were no conservatives, then Limbaugh come on the scene and America was starving for another viewpoint. In a couple years their numbers will double. I had nearly forgot how much better things are getting. Thanks for reminding me, that makes my day. A few years ago there were none, but the tide is turning. I would expect the next election to be far more conservative. Dinosaurs out new optimistic Americans in, it's a great day.

I really like Coulter. We got her book for Christmas. How to talk to a liberal if you must. She describes you perfectly MT.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Ya, a person didn't hear much about those guys until the last couple of years. You do make a point, we finally do have some conservatives. I have to stop thinking in the past. Not that long ago there were no conservatives, then Limbaugh come on the scene and America was starving for another viewpoint. In a couple years their numbers will double. I had nearly forgot how much better things are getting. Thanks for reminding me, that makes my day. A few years ago there were none, but the tide is turning. I would expect the next election to be far more conservative. Dinosaurs out new optimistic Americans in, it's a great day.
> 
> I really like Coulter. We got her book for Christmas. How to talk to a liberal if you must. She describes you perfectly MT.


Being that the conservatives already have a majority it would be rather hard mathematically for them to double in numbers. I do like the newanced view of "You've proven me wrong, and thus proven me right!". Your creativity never ceases to amaze me, you should be writer. As to Ms. Coulter's book, if I remember correctly we already went over that, and you got your nose rubbed in the mud.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That's funny I went back and looked at the post about Coulter's book and it looked like the same bickering all the way around. The full mo complete with you running in circles.

You still don't understand the english language, I thanked you for reminding me that today we do have some conservatives in the media. We didn't have that in the past, and I have a hard time realizing things have changed. What hasn't changed is they are still in the minority. I'm sure you know that your simply in hopes that someone reading this might be dumb enough to believe it. I think your smart enough to know the media is liberal, and no matter how many times you tell me otherwise I will not believe you are that naive. No one on this planet could be.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> That's funny I went back and looked at the post about Coulter's book and it looked like the same bickering all the way around. The full mo complete with you running in circles.


The conservatives do love to press on, especially when they were wrong. Just come up with another reason for something, people will beleive it.



> I'm sure you know that your simply in hopes that someone reading this might be dumb enough to believe it.


Have you driven yourself to this place where you ignore fact on purpose, or have you been driven here by your party?



> I think your smart enough to know the media is liberal, and no matter how many times you tell me otherwise I will not believe you are that naive. No one on this planet could be.


A sad showing of the power of this powerfuly conservative media. I swear if they said the moon was made of cheese as many times as possible over the course of a month half the country would believe it.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

MT,

I read the first article you referenced. I like how he dismisses the liberal writers from the Times to not be counted. Why, because he said that nobody reads them anyway. Probably because people got tired of reading their bias point of view and went elsewhere. I understood the statement of conservative media doubling and would like to see it. The total number can increase to reach a double and media outlets expand and are added every year. Come back to reality.


----------

